# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Máy em bị nhiễu các bác ơi

## tuan20083000

Tình hình là trục X máy em chưa bật spindle thì chạy phà phà. Bật spindle lên cái là nhiễu tè le. Chạy cà giật cà thọt, có lúc đứng luôn. Tắt spindle nếu vui nó chạy bình thường, buồn nó y như cũ mấy bác ơi. Mấy bác tư vấn giúp mình cách xử lý với. 
Biến tần em có nối đất rồi, nối bằng cách thò sợi dây ra ngoài ghim vào cửa thôi chứ ko đóng cọc được. Các bác tư vấn giúp em với ạ.
Tks các bác đã đọc tin nha. :Frown:

----------


## Simplemake

mình nghĩ opto cách ly của bob bạn có vấn đề, hoặc bạn loại trừ vấn đề biến tần, động cơ của bạn ra ngoài để xem coi x có chạy lộn xộn ko...

----------


## tuan20083000

Mình đã loại trừ được do biến tần đó bạn ơi. Tại trước khi chạy spindle thì ko sao. Bật spindle lên thì nó sai liền. Driver trục X mình xài con TB6600. Kế bên biến tần luôn. Ko biết có phải do vậy mà nhiễu ko. Mấy ngày trước ko sao. Tự nhiên nay bị.Hix

----------


## maycncmini

Nếu nhiễu từ biến tần, bạn mua cuộn kháng 3 pha như hình bên dưới + tụ lọc nhiễu 0.22MF cách đấu nối như bộ lọc 1 pha
Đặt cuộn kháng trước input 3 pha của biến tần

Chống nhiễu cho máy tính như bộ lọc 1 pha bên dưới


(Các hình ảnh được lấy từ Internet)

----------

tuan20083000

----------


## tuan20083000

Tks bác cncmini nha. Phần điện mình ko rành lắm. Bác có mạch sẵn ko bác, hay có cách nào đơn giản hơn ko bác ơi. Mới chập chững chơi cnc ah nên còn nhiều cái bỡ ngỡ lắm bác ơi.
Ah mà sẵn cho mình hỏi nếu thay step bằng servo hay đại loại ko phải step thì có bị nhiễu ko bác. Servo mình thấy yếu quá. Thấy gì đâu 400w có xíu ah. Ko biết nó kéo được khối lượng bao nhiêu bác nhỉ??? giải ngố giúp mình với

----------


## maycncmini

Đơn giản nhất là bạn mua một cục lọc nhiễu 3 pha có sẵn cho biến tần, nhưng theo mình dùng qua vài loại, không cái nào qua được cuộn kháng và tụ lọc
Driver TB6600 dễ bị nhiễu, tự kích. Nếu nó chạy được khổ máy của bạn, mình nghĩ con sevo 400w không vấn đề gì. Con DC servo 300w của Sanyo denki kéo trục Z không đối trọng khoảng 150kg với F5500 là bình thường

----------

loccd, tuan20083000

----------


## tuan20083000

Wao. Vậy servo mạnh dữ ta. Mà tiếc cái chưa chơi servo bao giờ, thấy nó dây nhợ lằng nhằng quá. Không biết có khó không nữa. Mà servo thì nó có bị nhiễu như step ko bác nhỉ?
Tủ điện em có dùng cục lọc nhiễu 1 pha của Trung Quốc, ko biết có tác dụng ko hay chỉ cho vui nữa. Mà có cần nối GND của lọc nhiễu với GND của biến tần ko bác?

----------


## nhatson

thử lôi cọng dây nguồn máy tính ra xa khỏi nguồn của tủ điện xem sao

b.r

----------


## Mạch Việt

trường hợp này ngày xưa mới bước chân vào cnc mình bị y chang, dò lại xem lỗi ở đâu, lắp đủ lọc nhiễu vẫn bị, sau mò ra là do dây tín hiệu và dây AC đi chung máng hoặc gần nhau là bị.

----------

loccd

----------

